# Guessing Game



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Go ahead and take a shot.

Can you tell us the caliber of the four bullets below?

View attachment 11162


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I count 5 !! at first I thought last 2 were the same but the dia. looks diff. Need something to compare to such as a coin. The piece of wood they are on is it 1/4" or 1/8" ??They could be anything.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

.338 Lapua
300 Win Mag
.308
.270
.243


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Okay, the last bullet on the right is a .204 caliber Nosler Ballistic Tip


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

.223

.243

.308

some type .45


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.224
.243
.308
.338


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Don takes it. Now you know why I love that monster .338! Two hundred and fifty grains = 3000 ft/lbs of energy @ four hundred and fifty yards.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

In light of this game here is another challenge. 6 different casings.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

.22

.17

7.62x39

.223

30-30

308


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

.22, .17, 7.62x39, .223, .30-30 and 30-06.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

PW got it! Guess that was too easy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok... what is it?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Come on JT...


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

An old old casing.

.32?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> An old old casing.
> .32?


 it's old, but not a .32


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ha. You guys quit...


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Some kind of 45?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

5mm?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

58 Miller? 45 Government (inside primer)? 45-55 Benet?


----------



## rjmjr911 (Jan 10, 2014)

25

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You know, I have no idea..lol. I found it with a metal detector at an Old Miiatry fort in Southren Arizona. I was hoping one of you guys would know... JTKillthough, what to you know about the .45 Gov. (Inside primer)..? I looks to me like a 45-70 Gov.W/ no visable primer, it has a 7 on the left, F on the bottom and 87 to the right. July 1887?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Take a good pic showing the base and get an accurate measurement on the mouth and contact RCBS or hornady. Their reloading guys will find out for you.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats right July 1881, hence the 7 and 81?. I believe these went out of production in 82, but a collector would know more. They went to an outside primer in 1882, but still had some of the inside cases to use up and ran them up to a year or so later than that date. Also, a lot of the older inside primed cases marked after 1882 were used as blanks for training. The F is for Frankford Arsenal. The case is a Benet inside prime. It may also have a C or R stamped toward the top indicating Rifle or Carbine. Still a good find, congratulations.


----------

